# Sgh-T959 Vibrant



## EricErK

How do i root SGH-T959 Vibrant There are no Threads of how to root this device only the i9000, i can't possibly brick this device because it is not my own i'm borrowing it, i'm allowed to root, and rom, but if i brick i'm screwd Thanx in advance


----------



## MopedRyder

Right at the top of this page my fellow Vib user. Written by: S15274n - setting the standard.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=702


----------



## EricErK

MopedRyder said:


> Right at the top of this page my fellow Vib user. Written by: S15274n - setting the standard.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=702


I Belive thats for the i9000 one


----------



## roman

ericerk said:


> I Belive thats for the i9000 one


That's for the Vibrant, SGH-T959


----------



## EricErK

Fair enough, i really didn't want it to be that difficult :/


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I'm not saying it's impossible, but out of all the devices out there, this is one of the hardest to brick. It may seem that the steps are overwhelming but in truth the easiest and most straightforward. The "Guide King" that wrote it knows his stuff and I've used his guides many times and teach others through his guides.


----------



## EricErK

Darknight42020 said:


> I'm not saying it's impossible, but out of all the devices out there, this is one of the hardest to brick. It may seem that the steps are overwhelming but in truth the easiest and most straightforward. The "Guide King" that wrote it knows his stuff and I've used his guides many times and teach others through his guides.


Fair enough, i just don't know odin or any samsungy stuff i'm an sbf person (Moto ) Thats what worries me


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

LOL, trust me, Moto is a lot harder to do than the Vibrant. I've a Cliq2 I have been trying to do something with and have a sad spot in my heart because of it. The Vibrant was butter compared to the first cliq and the cliq xt. If you're unsure, that's completely understandable. I'm not one to force things down others throats. If I didn't feel ok about it I wouldn't let anyone talk me into it either. Just know this is a good place to find the help you need if you decide to go ahead with it and for some reason that 5% failure rate happens to you. Keep in mind there's a "panic room" for bricked or bootlooped devices that we ALL look at on this forum. Just want you to know the tools and the help you need are here if needed and good luck in either choice you make. Maybe we can be of help with something else in the future.


----------



## EricErK

Darknight42020 said:


> LOL, trust me, Moto is a lot harder to do than the Vibrant. I've a Cliq2 I have been trying to do something with and have a sad spot in my heart because of it. The Vibrant was butter compared to the first cliq and the cliq xt. If you're unsure, that's completely understandable. I'm not one to force things down others throats. If I didn't feel ok about it I wouldn't let anyone talk me into it either. Just know this is a good place to find the help you need if you decide to go ahead with it and for some reason that 5% failure rate happens to you. Keep in mind there's a "panic room" for bricked or bootlooped devices that we ALL look at on this forum. Just want you to know the tools and the help you need are here if needed and good luck in either choice you make. Maybe we can be of help with something else in the future.


 I mean as much as i'd love to see some rom's on the device, it seems to be one of hte black sheep of the crowd, so thanx for your effort, and its something to consider, Cheers


----------



## Kwes1020

I always use super one click root. Odin is rather easy to use just pay attention to what you are doing and follow the guides.


----------



## SkOrPn

ericerk said:


> Fair enough, i really didn't want it to be that difficult :/


I've owned several motos, several windowz mobiles and three blackberries and I must say I find the vibrant the easiest of them all to root and rom. So, if you can tie your shoe you can root this device. If my 12 year old niece can root her Vibrant in her sleep, (its her first and only smartphone and yes she does this in the middle of the night while still in bed, lol), surely you can a wake and paying attention. Rooting is nothing more than connecting your phone via usb and clicking on a button on the computer screen, OR just putting the update.zip on the phones memory and using the built in samsung recovery to "reinstall packages", bam phone rooted... Just use Super OneClick Root.... If you use the 1.7mb update.zip method as explained in the guide you immediately get ClockworkMOD on your phone and can immediately flash a custom already rooted ROM. Surely putting two files on your phone via usb and flashing them with tools already in place cant be that hard.

1, Download the 1.7mb update.zip file posted in the Guide
2. Download a custom ROM
3. Put both files on your phones built in memory via usb (make sure USB Debugging mode is on, Settings>Applications>Development>tick USB Debugging) a.k.a "internal sdcard" NOT external sd (dont even have your external microSD card inserted to avoid any confusion as the internal is also called a sdcard)
4. Hold the vol up & down plus power button until you see the blue recovery
5. Click on reinstall packages TWICE
6. Your now in ClockworkMOD recovery, select the ROM via "install zip from sdcard" option.
7. Select the Custom_Rom.zip you downloaded to your phone earlier and click the power button, say yes at prompt and let it install.
8. Your now running a custom ROM with root privileges, wait 10 minutes and reboot so the phone can finish doing its thing properly. Done!

Make sure you read the custom ROM's main post, it has information you need to know, and for someone who dont even own that phone, id stay away from any non-samsung based roms i.e cm7 miui and omfgb. Odin is only needed if you ever want to go back to stock, but if you know how to use a web browser you can also learn to use Odin. OH, and one last thing, please stay away from Samsung KIES, lol...


----------



## EricErK

There is a miui for this device right?


----------



## EricErK

SkOrPn said:


> I've owned several motos, several windowz mobiles and three blackberries and I must say I find the vibrant the easiest of them all to root and rom. So, if you can tie your shoe you can root this device. If my 12 year old niece can root her Vibrant in her sleep, (its her first and only smartphone and yes she does this in the middle of the night while still in bed, lol), surely you can a wake and paying attention. Rooting is nothing more than connecting your phone via usb and clicking on a button on the computer screen, OR just putting the update.zip on the phones memory and using the built in samsung recovery to "reinstall packages", bam phone rooted... Just use Super OneClick Root.... If you use the 1.7mb update.zip method as explained in the guide you immediately get ClockworkMOD on your phone and can immediately flash a custom already rooted ROM. Surely putting two files on your phone via usb and flashing them with tools already in place cant be that hard.
> 
> 1, Download the 1.7mb update.zip file posted in the Guide
> 2. Download a custom ROM
> 3. Put both files on your phones built in memory via usb (make sure USB Debugging mode is on, Settings>Applications>Development>tick USB Debugging) a.k.a "internal sdcard" NOT external sd (dont even have your external microSD card inserted to avoid any confusion as the internal is also called a sdcard)
> 4. Hold the vol up & down plus power button until you see the blue recovery
> 5. Click on reinstall packages TWICE
> 6. Your now in ClockworkMOD recovery, select the ROM via "install zip from sdcard" option.
> 7. Select the Custom_Rom.zip you downloaded to your phone earlier and click the power button, say yes at prompt and let it install.
> 8. Your now running a custom ROM with root privileges, wait 10 minutes and reboot so the phone can finish doing its thing properly. Done!
> 
> Make sure you read the custom ROM's main post, it has information you need to know, and for someone who dont even own that phone, id stay away from any non-samsung based roms i.e cm7 miui and omfgb. Odin is only needed if you ever want to go back to stock, but if you know how to use a web browser you can also learn to use Odin. OH, and one last thing, please stay away from Samsung KIES, lol...


 Lol thanx ,


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Yes there's MIUI for this device. 5 in total actually but 2 of those are in Portuguese. MIUI Android, MIUI PT, MIUI English. M Android=1,M PT=2, M English=2 in RomManager. If they're duplicates, couldn't tell you. CM7 man myself.


----------



## EricErK

Darknight42020 said:


> Yes there's MIUI for this device. 5 in total actually but 2 of those are in Portuguese. MIUI Android, MIUI PT, MIUI English. M Android=1,M PT=2, M English=2 in RomManager. If they're duplicates, couldn't tell you. CM7 man myself.


Sweet , thanx


----------

